# Vector Power on Board 35w SLH100P Bulbs Replacement



## xboxbrasil (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,some of you guys can tell me where can i find the replacement bulb for this spotlight on the internet ?

This a 6000k 35w H7,i got H7 Hid bulbs from ebay,but they have 4 wires on the back,instead of 2 wires as the original bulb...,i was wondering if this 2 wires bulb is exclusive of Vector Products inc. (Black&Decker) ? ,or can i find it anywhere ?

Contact support done by email,they have a fast response,but informed me that orders can be placed only by phone...,i am in brazil and have a terrible english (sorry all),then want buy through internet,please,[SIZE=-1]I *will* greatly *appreciate any help.

*[/SIZE]Best Regards,
Ricardo.


----------



## Shep (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi there

That bulb you have is probably for use in a car. Two of those 4 wires would have been to power the ballast from the cars origina wiring. you can discard those.

You just need to keep the two wires that go directly into the back of the bulb.

Best of luck

Shep


----------



## xboxbrasil (Nov 2, 2007)

hmm,i tryied turn only with the 2 wires,but still nor working...


----------



## xboxbrasil (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe i need find a H7 hid bulb with only 2 wires,someone can help to find these types of bulbs ?,thanks in advance.


----------



## Wattnot (Jan 16, 2009)

I found an older thread asking the same question I wanted to ask so I'll just bump it instead.

My neighbor dropped his Sam's POB HID and the lamp instantly died. Does anyone know where to find a replacement lamp? 

Thanks!


----------



## Stereodude (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a pair of 4300k bulbs from e-bay from a seller in Asia. Take a look at this thread.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wattnot said:


> I found an older thread asking the same question I wanted to ask so I'll just bump it instead.
> 
> My neighbor dropped his Sam's POB HID and the lamp instantly died. Does anyone know where to find a replacement lamp?
> 
> Thanks!


 


These are good from Ebay. You can replace the stock HID bulb with 35W or 50w, it makes no difference since the ballast still puts out the same amount of power. Just make sure you ask for the 4300k H7 bulb which is much better than the stock 6000k cooler temp bulb.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4300...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## zeeter82 (Jan 18, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> These are good from Ebay. You can replace the stock HID bulb with 35W or 50w, it makes no difference since the ballast still puts out the same amount of power. Just make sure you ask for the 4300k H7 bulb which is much better than the stock 6000k cooler temp bulb.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4300...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories



I just ordered a set of these. My POB has been dead for a few months now (no idea what's wrong) so I figured I would try replacing the bulb to see if that fixes it. I can turn the light on (blue led comes on) and I have a full charge based on battery status indicator (all 4 leds are lit). But the light doesn't come on. Not sure why.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 18, 2009)

zeeter said:


> I just ordered a set of these. My POB has been dead for a few months now (no idea what's wrong) so I figured I would try replacing the bulb to see if that fixes it. I can turn the light on (blue led comes on) and I have a full charge based on battery status indicator (all 4 leds are lit). But the light doesn't come on. Not sure why.


 

I can't imagine the bulb is bad, but it can happen. If the bulb does nothing when you hit the switch, then it sounds more like a bad digital ballast. Still, do what you're doing and try the bulb first. If you're looking to sell it, I'm in the market for another one to add to my collection.

Please post on what the problem turned out to be. Good luck to you.


----------

